# emerge problem

## Discobear

Halloj! Nu har jag fått problem med att installera saker.

Som tex. emerge postfix

Då får jag fram detta:

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/libpcre-6.6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3611:   Called src_compile

  libpcre-6.6.ebuild, line 41:   Called econf '--enable-utf8'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-6.6/temp/build.log'.

Vad är det som är felet?

Ps jag har även testat emerge libpcre men det fungerar inte heller.

----------

## kallamej

Det verkliga felet finns ett flertal rader högre upp i outputen. Posta även emerge --info.

----------

